# Milo and the Smell



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I've put Milorganite out for years and it always has that familiar smell, however two days ago I put four bags out and now I smell something like a dead animal. I checked all around my house and can't find any dead animals laying around. Has anyone else experience a dead animal like smell when you put out Milo?


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

No...at least not as of yet.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

No, but I noticed the smell changed on the last few batches. Almost smells like artificial blueberry scent they use in kids' smellable markers.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I haven't used it in a while but it smelled like yeasty old bread to me. Definitely did not smell of death.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

My wife describes it as hot garbage.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Ea2PFayJBtk?t=37


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

I just smell Victory. Ha


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

If your blueberries smell like a sewage treatment plant, then yes... It smells like blueberries :lol:


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Gregau33 said:


> If your blueberries smell like a sewage treatment plant, then yes... It smells like blueberries :lol:


*Post of the Day*


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Some folks might be confusing blueberries and dingleberries.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Some folks might be confusing blueberries and dingleberries.


HA


----------

